# Possible pregnancy after FET???



## Bubi Wumpkins (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello everyone, this will probably be long winded and not very well explained but here goes....
Our first IVF transfer failed back in September.
We had a FET back in November, 2 embies on board. It was a medicated cycle so I was taking climival and cyclogest. Our test day was 10th December. I was sneaky and took a couple of tests before then and was pretty sure I had some positives. On the test day I got a BFN so the clinic told me to stop taking my climival and cyclogest. I had a very light period a couple of days later. Gutted, I threw my self into christmas planning and put another failed attempt to the back of my mind. 
I've been feeling a little bit ill and have been to the doctors a couple of times with dizzy spells and light headedness. I've also had a little bit of light bleeding. Curious I took a pregnancy test today and it was a BFP staight away, I've never had that before. So I took another one and that was also a BFP! 
Is it possible that I am pregnant? even after the light bleed and the fact that I'm not taking the cyclogest or climival? 
I'm hoping the clinic is open tomorow so I can give them a ring but in the mean time I dont want to get my hopes up too much if I'm going to be disapointed again! Any advice or similar stories would be much appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## Bubi Wumpkins (Oct 11, 2009)

Wel I took another test this morning and it was most definitley a  !!!

I rang the clinic and I'm going in for a scan today. They told me not to get my hopes up but I just can't help it!

Please Please Please


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Good luck Hun, hope u see a nice beanie xxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Congrats! 
Really good luck for the scan- is there any way this could be a natural pregnancy following the FET? That might explain the timings? (i don't know exactly why you've had tx so don't know whether this is a possibility or not) 

Keep us updated on what happens! 

Livity K x


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

ahh fingers crossed hun please let us know hoew u get on at scan x


----------



## Bubi Wumpkins (Oct 11, 2009)

Well the scan didn't go as planned. the doctor couldnt find the pregnancy in my womb. but he also couldnt see anything in the tubes. they took some bloods and the nurse rang this morning to say that the levels indicate a pregnancy that they wouldnt see on a scan but still not to get our hopes up until we have had another blod test tomorow to see if the levels are rising. so fingers crossed!!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Hun,

sounds like a natural pregnancy to me, and that would not show untill at least 6 weeks, good luck for yor blood test tomorrow.

lisa
xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree, it does sound like a natural pregnancy.   It won't be from the FET after all this time. Is it possible you could have fallen pregnant naturally? Good luck for your next blood test!


----------



## Bubi Wumpkins (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi girls, well it wasn't good news. 
The hospital rang back on friday afternoon to say that the blood results were bad and suggested an ectopic pregnancy so I had to go straight into hospital. They operated that night and removed both of my tubes. One of them contained the ectopic pregnancy the other alot of fluid that had fused to my womb. Worst New Years Eve Ever.   They wouldn't even let my husband stay the night, so i was alone for new year. 
So even if it was a natural BFP it will never happen again. 
Hopefully it will be a fast recovery and we can get back to the IVF soon.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i am so sorry hun, ive had an ectopic too, at 2 weeks in 2004 (18th dec was my laparoscopy they gave me methotrexate to shrink it). i remember it being so confusing, people telling me i was pregnant but they couldent see anything in the womb. it must be such a shock to go from being pregnant to having both tubes taken away     please believe me when i say you have every chance with the ivf, and i hope you get bfp in 2011


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

hun im so sorry to hear your news x  

take care of yourself and i hope u get ur bfp through ivf real soon x


----------

